
IdeaLab – New Platform for Crowdsourcing and Instant Feedback - ScottWalter
http://www.collectiveinnovation.com
======
fobot
Scott, your project is awesome. You should repost it in the ShowHN area for
better exposure. Here is the HowTo for it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

